# BBQ Sauce #3 - Bourbon Orange



## schlotz (Feb 28, 2015)

UPDATED to latest version 4/19/21

Another sauce many have commented favorably on. I usually substitute powders vs cooking the onions & garlic since the sauce can be saved longer that way.  The coriander really adds a good layer to this sauce. Enjoy!

BBQ Sauce #3 - Bourbon Orange

Recipe By: Matt

Yield: 3 cups

Ingredients:

3 tablespoons olive oil - skip if using powders
1 1/2 tsp onion powder, or 1 med onion diced
1/2 tsp garlic powder, or 4 cloves diced fine

1/2 cup Maker's Mark Bourbon
2/3 cup Triple sec
1/2 cup orange juice (we prefer no pulp)
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 cup molasses 
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp A1 Sauce
1 tsp Orange Extract 
1 1/2 tablespoons orange zest
1/2 tsp ground cumin
3/4 tsp ground coriander, < don't leave out
2 tsp dry mustard, to taste for heat
1/2 tsp salt

Directions:

1. If using fresh onions: Sauté onions in olive oil over medium heat for 3-5 minutes until translucent & slightly brown.  Then add the garlic and cook for 1 more minute. Reset heat to low, add bourbon and deglaze the browned bits from pan bottom.

2. Add all the ingredients and bring to a simmer cooking for 30 to 45 minutes. Let sit to cool.

3. Sauce can be put in an airtight container and stored in the refrigerator.  If fresh onion and garlic used, should only keep it for a week.

Notes:

1 small onion = 1/3 cup chopped = 1 tsp powder
1 clove garlic = 1/8 tsp powder = 1 tsp minced


----------



## themule69 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds tasty! Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## matchew (Apr 21, 2015)

After making your Rum Sauce and loving it I think this will be the next on my "to make" list.

Guess I need to smoke some ribs this weekend.........Oh Darn!


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 24, 2015)

Hmmmm never thought about adding orange juice, def have to try it. Sounds delicious


----------



## sota d (Apr 24, 2015)

Sounds great! And a good reason to have to buy a bottle of bourbon too!  :-)


----------



## schlotz (Apr 25, 2015)

At the end of the day Guys, it's all about personal taste.  So try the recipe as is and with that under your belt, dial it in to fit your desired profile.  

Oh, and don't forget to come back and tells us about your success 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Matt


----------



## twoalpha (Apr 25, 2015)

This sounds like another winner.


----------



## schlotz (Feb 21, 2016)

Also UPDATED to latest version.  The balance of flavors needed tweaking, so to the rescue I introduced a small amount of Triple sec.  See the recipe at the top of the thread.

Matt


----------



## montyg (May 11, 2016)

have you tried substituting peach for the orange? ive had a peach bourbon bbq sauce before and it was awesome, not sure how it would taste on something smoked but it was really good on a bacon wrapped shrimp.lol thanks for the recipe im going to try it out tonight. monty


----------



## schlotz (May 15, 2016)

montyg said:


> have you tried substituting peach for the orange? ive had a peach bourbon bbq sauce before and it was awesome, not sure how it would taste on something smoked but it was really good on a bacon wrapped shrimp.lol thanks for the recipe im going to try it out tonight. monty


I haven't tried a peach derivative but that might be worth the experiment Monty


----------



## schlotz (Mar 21, 2017)

Updated recipe


----------



## dwolfpak (Sep 1, 2018)

schlotz said:


> UPDATED to latest version 6/08/18
> 
> Another sauce many have commented favorably on. I usually substitute powders vs cooking the onions & garlic since the sauce can be saved longer that way.  The coriander really adds a good layer to this sauce. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Oh my yummm!  This sounds so good, gonna give it a try this week.  May change out the bourbon for my go to William Wolf.


----------



## schlotz (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm still experimenting... searching to get a certain 'orange' tang result.  Next try will be to introduce some orange zest.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 11, 2019)

I've updated the recipe with a few changes in amounts, removed the brown sugar (too sweet), added Orange extract etc..  In all, better rounded and the orange flavor is now more prominent.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 11, 2019)

Been making my own BBQ sauce for 30 years. I love trying different stuff. Need an easy and simple glaze like TGI Fridays if you have any ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 12, 2019)

Haven't spent any time trying to develop a glaze, so it's a blank here on that one.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 12, 2019)

schlotz said:


> I've updated the recipe with a few changes in amounts, removed the brown sugar (too sweet), added Orange extract etc..  In all, better rounded and the orange flavor is now more prominent.


I've found that using flavored vodka can pack in a lot of flavor.  I attempted making a Loganberry flavored BBQ sauce since Loganberry is a popular flavor around Buffalo.  I've tried using both the beverage and vodka loganberry separately to see what adds more flavor, and a shot of vodka in the sauce definitely packs more flavor after you cook off most of the alcohol.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 13, 2019)

Hmm... flavored vodka?  Now that might be worth some experiments :)


----------

